# LeMond on the Look 753



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Lately I've been getting the old 86 Tour De France craze.. Re-watched the race on DVD several times, and even bought a Greg Lemond custom print from Graham Watson's website and paid a fortune to frame it










Now I want the LOOK 753 bike!! but I know it's pretty much impossible to find one


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Ask Dave Hickey, he's "in the know" about such bikes.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yeah I did a search in the archive and saw the post of Dave finding the 753 in his size I think a year ago. I am pretty jealous


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

who else owns a 753 here?


----------

